# super reverb not turning on



## sesroh (Sep 5, 2006)

alright, so I know I should take it into the shop to have it looked at, but I wanted to figure out what is actually wrong with it. recently, it won't turn on. I'm not sure if this is a tube problem. Someone told me to check the fuse on the back and when I took it out, the fuse wasn't there or if it was then it's stuck inside the amp still. so I'm confused. the amp has been working prerfectly since I bought it(3 months ago). It's bound to happen to an amp of it's age, but I want to see if there's anything I can do before paying $60 just to have it looked at and then however much more on top to have the problem fixed. the power cord is also a tiny bit loose on the end, so maybe that's a problem since it won't turn on at all? but now, I'm not sure if I screwed it up more by fiddling with the fuse.


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

Maybe take it to the tech, Sesroh. Sixty bucks is not the end of the world.

One thing, though... did you try playing through it, to make sure it wasn't just the pilot light blown?


----------



## sesroh (Sep 5, 2006)

yeah I did. No sound comes out of the amp. I'll take it in


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

sesroh said:


> alright, so I know I should take it into the shop to have it looked at, but I wanted to figure out what is actually wrong with it. recently, it won't turn on. I'm not sure if this is a tube problem. Someone told me to check the fuse on the back and when I took it out, the fuse wasn't there or if it was then it's stuck inside the amp still. so I'm confused. the amp has been working prerfectly since I bought it(3 months ago). It's bound to happen to an amp of it's age, but I want to see if there's anything I can do before paying $60 just to have it looked at and then however much more on top to have the problem fixed. the power cord is also a tiny bit loose on the end, so maybe that's a problem since it won't turn on at all? but now, I'm not sure if I screwed it up more by fiddling with the fuse.


The fuse is a small 1/4 x 1 1/4 glass cartridge that drops inside the fuseholder. From the outside there's a cap to the fuseholder that either unscrews or "twists and pops" out.

When you take the cap off with most fuseholders the fuse will be gripped by some metal in the cap but sometimes the fuse just lays in the holder. In that case you have to pull it out. It would be a VERY good idea to do this with the plug pulled out of the wall!

Check it again and unless someone stole the fuse as a prank it must still be in there. The back of the amp should give you the fuse specs or if you've got good eyes it will be engraved on the metal end caps of the fuse.

The fuse usually is rated at 250 vac but some are 125 vac. No matter. 125 vac is enough and higher is better. The important thing is the amp rating. It MUST be the same! Lower and it will blow just to be a nuisance. Higher and it's like putting a penny in a fuse box - no protection at all.

You can often find these fuses in Canadian Tire, mixed in with car fuses. Rat Shack carries 'em but some stupid suits decided to prune the inventory to only a few values. They did the same thing with resistors, only carrying a few values. That's about as useful as Home Depot only carrying a few sizes of nails. If you work with these things you need ALL the standard values or all the store is doing is pissing most folks off with a wasted trip.

It's what we get for letting accounting grads make decisions on real world part needs when they've never used the parts themselves.

And of course, if you're lucky enough to have a real electronics store in town you can go there. A dollar or two for the fuse is a lot less than $60!

Good luck!

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## sesroh (Sep 5, 2006)

yeah exactly, I took it out and there was just a cap. I didn't try taking out the fuse, i couldn't actually see it, but ill take another look. thanks for the info. I will try it out and if not, I shall take it to the shop. thanks again


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

*"Wassup?"*



sesroh said:


> yeah exactly, I took it out and there was just a cap. I didn't try taking out the fuse, i couldn't actually see it, but ill take another look. thanks for the info. I will try it out and if not, I shall take it to the shop. thanks again


Just curious, how did you make out?
:food-smiley-004:


----------

